# lights inside



## gooseslayer34 (Jun 30, 2011)

Let me see what kind of lights you guys use for the inside of the trailer. I need to add some lights to my trailer this summer. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

no pics, but I took the dome lights out of an old pop up camper and mounted to the cieling. Work great, just make sure if you are running them off your tow vehicle battery that you keep it running.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I run lights from an ice castle fish house, got them at one of the fishing shows for way cheap and they work great with plenty of light.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm gonna set up with some led light strips down the middle of the cieling of my new trailer. Low profile means they won't get in the way. Low voltage draw means I can run them for quite a while on the tow vehicle battery and not worry about it going dead. They're tough and pretty impact resistand so I won't be replacing them when ever I slam something hard and heavy into them. :thumb:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

your gonna end up like me, calling the wife at 5 in the morning just as the Geese are starting to fly to have her come jump start the truck, LOL Keep her running, wives don't like getting out of bed that early


----------



## gooseslayer34 (Jun 30, 2011)

could you give me a link to those led light strips I like that idea


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Kelly Hannan said:


> your gonna end up like me, calling the wife at 5 in the morning just as the Geese are starting to fly to have her come jump start the truck, LOL Keep her running, wives don't like getting out of bed that early


That's why there's gonna be a small gennie mounted in a trailer box on the front of the new trailer Kelly. And the gf would one, NEVER...EVER come out at 5 am to give me a jump but would two, more likely laugh her *** off because I got stuck doing the one thing she hates me doing cuz it takes away from her me time! :rollin:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL, good choice.

I don't have that issue, I think she is glad I leave. Not really. She likes to hunt also so she never complains about me going


----------

